# JAXB: Wie folgendes Konstrukt abbilden?



## mfernau (4. Dez 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier ein Problem. Ich bekomme eine DTD vorgegeben - diese lässt sich also nicht verändern.
Ich muss XML-Dateien, die mit dieser DTD erstellt wurden, einlesen können (unmarshal) und auch wieder ausgeben können (marshal).
Im Großen und Ganzen habe ich das schon hinbekommen. Bis auf ein paar Spezialfälle. Und dieser hier ist einer.

hier der passende Ausschnitt aus der DTD den ich nicht abgebildet bekomme:

```
<!ELEMENT LO_CODE (#PCDATA | LO_NUMBER)*>
```

Das Problem ist also das Vorhandensein von Text UND weiteren Elementen.

So sähe eine XML-Datei aus, die mit dieser DTD erstellt wurde:

```
<LO_CODE>15701906<LO_NUMBER><REPAIR_GROUP>15</REPAIR_GROUP><ILLUSTRATION_NUMBER>70</ILLUSTRATION_NUMBER><TASK>19</TASK><INDEX>06</INDEX></LO_NUMBER></LO_CODE>
```

Mein Problem ist eindeutig diese hässliche, aber AFAIK gültige, variation mit Text und Elementmischung. Wie bekomme ich sowas mit JAXB abgebildet?

Mein naiver Versuch sah so aus:

```
/**
 * 
 */
@XmlAccessorType(XmlAccessType.FIELD)
@XmlType(name = "", propOrder = {
    "value",
    "lonumber"
})
@XmlRootElement(name = "LO_CODE")
public class LOCODE {

    @XmlValue
    protected String value;
    @XmlElement(name = "LO_NUMBER")
    protected List<LONUMBER> lonumber;

    public String getvalue() {
        return value;
    }

    public void setvalue(String value) {
        this.value = value;
    }

    public List<LONUMBER> getLONUMBER() {
        if (lonumber == null) {
            lonumber = new ArrayList<LONUMBER>();
        }
        return this.lonumber;
    }
}
```

Schulg natürlich fehl:

```
If a class has @XmlElement property, it cannot have @XmlValue property.
```

und jetzt??


----------



## Noctarius (4. Dez 2009)

Vielleicht klappt es damit? Selber noch nie versucht: Using Any Elements


----------



## fastjack (4. Dez 2009)

Ich habe das bisher nur mit XSD gemacht, da gehts folgendermaßen :

[XML]
    <xsd:complexType name="Text" mixed="true">
        <xsd:sequence>
            <xsd:element name="text" type="Text"/>
        </xsd:sequence>
        <xsd:attribute name="ressource" type="xsd:string" use="optional"/>
    </xsd:complexType>
[/XML]

wird zu :


```
package abc;

import java.io.Serializable;
import java.util.List;
import java.util.Vector;
import javax.xml.bind.JAXBElement;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAccessType;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAccessorType;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAttribute;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlElementRef;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlMixed;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlType;


/**
 * <p>Java class for Text complex type.
 * 
 * <p>The following schema fragment specifies the expected content contained within this class.
 * 
 * <pre>
 * &lt;complexType name="Text">
 *   &lt;complexContent>
 *     &lt;restriction base="{http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}anyType">
 *       &lt;sequence>
 *         &lt;element name="text" type="{}Text"/>
 *       &lt;/sequence>
 *       &lt;attribute name="ressource" type="{http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}string" />
 *     &lt;/restriction>
 *   &lt;/complexContent>
 * &lt;/complexType>
 * </pre>
 * 
 * 
 */
@XmlAccessorType(XmlAccessType.FIELD)
@XmlType(name = "Text", propOrder = {
    "content"
})
public class Text {

    @XmlElementRef(name = "text", type = JAXBElement.class)
    @XmlMixed
    protected List<Serializable> content = new Vector<Serializable>();
    @XmlAttribute
    protected String ressource;

    /**
     * Gets the value of the content property.
     * 
     * <p>
     * This accessor method returns a reference to the live list,
     * not a snapshot. Therefore any modification you make to the
     * returned list will be present inside the JAXB object.
     * This is why there is not a <CODE>set</CODE> method for the content property.
     * 
     * <p>
     * For example, to add a new item, do as follows:
     * <pre>
     *    getContent().add(newItem);
     * </pre>
     * 
     * 
     * <p>
     * Objects of the following type(s) are allowed in the list
     * {@link String }
     * {@link JAXBElement }{@code <}{@link Text }{@code >}
     * 
     * 
     */
    public List<Serializable> getContent() {
        if (content == null) {
            content = new Vector<Serializable>();
        }
        return this.content;
    }

    /**
     * Gets the value of the ressource property.
     * 
     * @return
     *     possible object is
     *     {@link String }
     *     
     */
    public String getRessource() {
        return ressource;
    }

    /**
     * Sets the value of the ressource property.
     * 
     * @param value
     *     allowed object is
     *     {@link String }
     *     
     */
    public void setRessource(String value) {
        this.ressource = value;
    }

}
```


----------



## mfernau (4. Dez 2009)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Das war ja echt flott 

Kann mir aber leider nicht vorstellen wie mit das <any /> helfen soll. Das Teil kann jedes beliebige Element werden - aber die Elemente sind ja nicht mein Problem, sondern der Text in der Mischung mit Elementen. Ich behalte das aber mal im Auge. Frage parallel auch mal in der mailingliste von jaxb


----------



## Noctarius (4. Dez 2009)

Das ist doch was er möchte. Wenn kein Child-Element wird vermutlich content gesetzt sonst resource.


----------



## fastjack (4. Dez 2009)

Zur Mischung dient in XSD die mixed-Flag.


----------



## Noctarius (4. Dez 2009)

Er soll ja auch nur die Gültigkeit des DTD nachbilden in JaxB so wie ich es verstanden habe. Ergo braucht er das XSD nicht zwangsweise, sondern nur das, was das XSD erzeugt ;-)


----------



## mfernau (4. Dez 2009)

@fastjack

Hm, sehe ich das richtig, dass damit ein imaginäres Text-Element geschaffen wird, das beim marshal einfach nicht als "<Text>blubb</Text>" abgedruckt wird sondern nur als "blubb"? 
Oder anders ausgedrückt - ich könnte so ein Text-Element dazu verwenden es als @XmlElement anstatt als @XmlValue in mein LOCODE einzubinden?

Das müsste ich mal testen. Klingt irgendwie interessant


----------



## mfernau (4. Dez 2009)

Genau Noctarius, ich muss XML Dateien einlesen und wieder erstellen können, die diesem DTD entsprechen.

Im detail ist das natürlich ein scheiss komplexes Gerüst verschiedener gegenseitig einbindender DTDs die ich mit xjc in Java-Klassen überführen konnte. Aber das hat scheinbar für diesen Fall nicht wirklich funktioniert. Ich kann händisch solche Klassen abändern, wenn danach das gültige XML heraus kommt. Damit habe ich kein großes Problem


----------



## Noctarius (4. Dez 2009)

@XmlValue ist die Textrepresentation des aktuellen Knotenpunktes: JAXB Annotations for SOA/IoC


----------



## mfernau (4. Dez 2009)

Also leider funktioniert das doch nicht.. wenn ich das so verwende, dann parst er mir das hier korrekt:

```
<LO_CODE>15701906</LO_CODE>
```

aber bei sowas hier:

```
<LO_CODE>15701906<LO_NUMBER><REPAIR_GROUP>15</REPAIR_GROUP><ILLUSTRATION_NUMBER>70</ILLUSTRATION_NUMBER>
<TASK>19</TASK><INDEX>06</INDEX></LO_NUMBER></LO_CODE>
```

kommt nur 

```
<LO_CODE></LO_CODE>
```


----------



## fastjack (4. Dez 2009)

Entschuldigt bitte, ich habe mal mein Beispiel von oben korrigiert 
So müßte das in deinen Klassen ungefähr aussehen, damit du Element und Text mischen kannst.


----------



## mfernau (4. Dez 2009)

okay, besten Dank!
Ich hab's jetzt mit Deinem Gedankenanstoss geschafft! Hab einfach mal ein kleines XSD geschrieben das diesem Szenario entspricht und kompilieren lassen. Nun hab ich das passende Ergebnis!


----------



## desperatedusch (22. Sep 2010)

hallo,
habe ein Problem, dass dem in diesem Thread besprochenen Thema entspricht. 
ich möchte ein Docbook konformes xml Dokument mit JAXB in einer Objektstruktur abbilden.
der einfachste Testfall sieht so aus.
mein xml:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<test>
	<element>
	text
	<subelement>
	<title>titel</title>
	</subelement>
	</element>
</test>
die dazugerhoerigen Java Klassen
Element.java:

```
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlElement;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlValue;

public class Element{
    @XmlValue
    public String value;
    @XmlElement(name = "subelement")
    public SubElement subelement;
}
```
und SubElement.java:

```
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlElement;

public class SubElement{
	@XmlElement( name = "title" ) 
	public String title;
}
```

Über die Fehlermeldung 
"If a class has @XmlElement property, it cannot have @XmlValue property."
bin ich auch hier gelandet.
Kann mir jemand von euch einen kleinen Denkansatz geben wie ich diese Klassenstruktur für mein DocBook-Dokument nutzen kann?
Vielen Dank und Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Noctarius (22. Sep 2010)

Handling extended mixed content in JAXB : Martin Grebac

Schau mal, ob dir das hilft


----------



## mfernau (22. Sep 2010)

Also als Beispiel poste ich Dir mal meine Klasse, wie sie nun funktioniert und diese Mixed-Dinger abbilden kann:


```
@XmlAccessorType(XmlAccessType.FIELD)
@XmlType(name = "", propOrder = {
    "content"
})
@XmlRootElement(name = "LO_CODE")
public class LOCODE {

    @XmlElementRefs({
        @XmlElementRef(name = "LO_NUMBER", type = LONUMBER.class),
    })
    @XmlMixed
    protected List<Serializable> content;

 
    public List<Serializable> getContent() {
        if (content == null) {
            content = new ArrayList<Serializable>();
        }
        return this.content;
    }
}
```

Das Zauberwort ist hier das @XmlMixed, welches angibt, dass sich sowohl Text, als auch weitere Elemente in diesem XML-Tag befinden können. 

HTH,
Martin


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Sep 2010)

Nur so am Rande: xjc kann auch mit Dtd umgehen:
[c]xjc -dtd [DTD-DATEI][/c]


----------



## mfernau (22. Sep 2010)

japp, das stimmt. Allerdings werden diese Mixed-Elemente nicht korrekt behandelt. Das war eingangs ja mein Problem


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Sep 2010)

ich habe ehrlich gesagt gerade nicht viel Ahnung, um was es hier in dem Thread geht. Habe ihn nur überflogen und gesehen, dass du von einer DTD ausgegangen bist und dann XSD kam. Da ich nix mehr von DTD gesehen habe, hatte ich meine randbemerkung gepostet ;-)


----------



## desperatedusch (24. Sep 2010)

ok erstmal vielen dank für die vielen ratschläge. bin in der ganzen thematik noch nicht so firm und muss leider noch mal doof nachfragen.
in dem beispiel von mfernau werden mit @xmlelementrefs alle kindknoten mit @xmlelementref angeben?


----------



## Noctarius (24. Sep 2010)

Am Besten baust du dir ein XSD das dein gewünschtes XML beschreibt und lässt dir die Klassen automatisch generieren. JAXB Annotations von Hand setzen ist ätzend.


----------

